

I'm trying to make a better voting site: I call it Mushpot. I'd love to hear your comments - travism
http://mushpot.net/item/145

======
jwilliams
I find it pretty hard to read - the text is too light on my screen (MBP).

~~~
travism
I appreciate the feedback. The body of each item is black, so I figure you're
referring to the header text for each item ("by:", "submitted:", etc.) and the
links. I've darkened them up a bit.

~~~
jwilliams
That's a lot better - but I still find it a bit of a strain to be honest.

Think it's a few factors - it's still too light (imho) - also it's above the
text, so the eye is automatically drawn to it. I keep trying to read it,
whereas (I guess) you're actually trying to de-emphasise it. Perhaps try at
the bottom of each entry?

------
einarvollset
Hate the name, but like the idea. Ties in with some stuff I'm working on
myself. Get in touch if you want (oh and update your profile.. maybe an idea
for your site - verified logins count more?)

~~~
travism
When I played Duck Duck Goose as a kid, we called the center of the circle the
"mush pot"...that was where you had to sit if you got tagged. I'd consider
changing the name, but trying to find good domain names that aren't being
squatted on is such a pain.

------
rlm
You need to let the site fail gracefully if JavaScript isn't enabled.

You can't even view the about-page without JS.

From your description it isn't clear what will happen if you run out of votes.
Do they regenerate over time?

What's keeping the top-voted from keeping all his votes to him self and
ruining the "economy" that way?

~~~
travism
You only get votes when another user votes on something you post. The original
source of all votes is an administrator/editor with unlimited votes. If there
were rampant hoarding, maybe some sort of stimulus package would be in order,
like giving all users free votes, but I have no plans for that.

------
mileszs
I like the concept. I would have to agree with the other commenter who
mentioned that finding a designer would be a good idea. I was also unable to
read parts of the site.

The thing about the name 'mushpot' is that I'm not going to forget what your
site is called any time soon.

------
Raphael
Interesting. I would up the font size and review the "no likey" system. It
might encourage flame wars.

------
rapind
FYI Tapestry.ScriptManager is undefined [Break on this error]
Tapestry.ScriptManager.initialize();

~~~
travism
should be fixed. sorry about that

------
thomasmallen
You need to find a designer. Also, what does this do that Reddit doesn't? I'm
not suggesting that your site lacks innovation, but you certainly don't make
it clear what this does differently.

------
tomh
So, no IE support? Are you adding IE support anytime soon?

------
there
stop focusing the login text box on pages with content.

it's fine if you're on a dedicated login or search page, but for other pages
it's very annoying.

~~~
travism
Ah, hadn't thought of that. I'll fix it tonight.

